# Iron Aquascaper Contest: Wayne Sham



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I wanted to post a follow up to the *Iron Aquascaper* contest and show a picture of Wayne Sham, the winner, with his trophy. As you may recall, the *Iron Aquascaper* was APC's first aquascaping challenge.

The challenge was to create an aquascape within a 10 gallon aquarium using Rotala indica (rotundifolia) as the theme. This is a tall order as you not only need to establish an aquascape that is algae-free within a very short amount of time, but you also need to make sure that the theme plant is healthy and plays a major part of the aquascape. This takes create skill and hard work. As such, we new only a brave few would enter. We just wanted to be different than the many aquascaping contests out there.

Well, Wayne answered the challenge and proved victorious. He truly is an *Iron Aquascaper*.

This is Wayne's winning entry:









This is the coveted *Iron Aquascaper* trophy:









And, finally, this is THE *Iron Aquascaper*:









Congratulations Wayne! You deserve it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

YAY Wayne - way to go! It's so nice to get to see pictures of the aquascapers too in addition to the 'scape. Congrats Wayne!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Beautiful! Way to go Wayne!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats, Wayne... Very nice


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

rayer: Congratulations!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations Wayne! You certainly deserve it.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats Wayne, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

congrats on the win, and very nice trophy too  I cant believe the tank is only 10 gallons, very nice work.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I like this forum so much.


----------



## NATURE DESIGN (Jul 25, 2004)

Congratulations Waynesham! you're NO.1, I promise.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations! Beautiful job indeed. :smile:


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*swweet*

sweet sweet work. way to go wayne.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

It was definitely one of my favorite 10g tanks that I've ever seen. The use of the rotala doesn't look forced either. Bravo!


----------

